# question about powdered dextrose



## franko (May 5, 2012)

I want to make some smoked breakfast sausage that calls for powdered dextrose. I cannot find any of this local and don't want to order it unless absolutely necessary. Can anyone tell me of a viable substitute for powdered dextrose for sausage making?


----------



## raquette (May 5, 2012)

If you have a brewing supply shop nearby they carry dextrose/cornsugar.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 5, 2012)

A health/natural food store.





~Martin


----------



## slownlow (May 6, 2012)

Found this from Nepas from another website:


> Karo syrup can be used (clear) use 1.60 fluid oz per 5 lbs of meat.


Hope he's ok with me posting this.


----------



## franko (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the quick help. We don't have a brewing supply store here but we do lhave a health food shop. _I will check this first. Again, thanks._


----------



## boykjo (May 6, 2012)

slownlow said:


> Found this from Nepas from another website:
> 
> Hope he's ok with me posting this.


I dont know.......... I'd lock my doors and windows If I were you.............


----------



## africanmeat (May 6, 2012)

boykjo said:


> I dont know.......... I'd lock my doors and windows If I were you.............


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 6, 2012)

Its all good


----------



## johnyd (May 7, 2012)

Someone jump in and correct me if I'm wrong,

Isnt dextrose just finely powdered white sigar and you could "blenderise it"


----------



## couger78 (May 7, 2012)

Dextrose (same as glucose) is_ essentially_ the same as sucrose (table sugar) calorically, but not as sweet (*70% as sweet as sucrose*).

That's important to remember if you're planning on substituting table sugar for dextrose in a recipe.

Kevin


----------



## alblancher (May 7, 2012)

Be careful if you are assuming you can substitute other sugars for Dextrose.  I understand it is the prefered ingredient/ food source for bacteria in fermented sausages.  If the recipe calls for Dextrose I would use Dextrose.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 7, 2012)

If you use the Karo, make sure it doesn't have vanilla flavoring.


----------



## alelover (May 7, 2012)

Dextrose is Corn Sugar. Totally different then Table sugar(Sucrose)


----------

